# Alfalfa market in southern half of IL?



## matt scks (Feb 20, 2014)

Just received a call from a fellow in southern IL looking for hay for that area. He was giving me some outrageous figures on what hay brought at a hay auction last week. Can anyone give me some REAL prices to figure from?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's the auction prices from Hamilton's January 6th sale in Fosterberg. Prices are better than I've ever seen. Wish I had excess to sell.

http://www.hamiltonhayauction.com/?page_id=39

Ralph


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Checking on real prices is a good thing. Here we Farm the auction sets the price for hay. What you want to sell all the barn Direct guess price by auction hay. There's always that crazy day when no hay makes it to the Sale and people need it. And small fancy loads that go crazy and that's not the real price..... this year one day to our local auction I took a real nice load 3 ton . The weather was raining and everybody had a lot of junky hay. Nothing was there a nice couple guys were having cow problems and needed something good my load of hay brought $428 per ton. That's all everybody talked about for about a month. but it was a fluke and is unlikely to happen again at that auction it's rare for anything fancy to bring over 300


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Here's the auction prices from Hamilton's January 6th sale in Fosterberg. Prices are better than I've ever seen. Wish I had excess to sell.
> 
> http://www.hamiltonhayauction.com/?page_id=39
> 
> Ralph


 depending on the bale weights those look like some very good prices. Those prices will probably hold for you in your area. In Lancaster County if the hay and straw prices get super high it seems people come from miles and miles around.


----------

